# Selling Yamaha Moto bike



## Floyd Troxel (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm trying to sell a Yamaha Moto bike for 400 I'm in Wichita


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 29, 2020)

Floyd Troxel said:


> I'm trying to sell a Yamaha Moto bike for 400 I'm in WichitaView attachment 1163816
> 
> View attachment 1163817




You would be better off posting in the "For Sale" section


----------



## sthompson (Aug 5, 2020)

Floyd Troxel said:


> I'm trying to sell a Yamaha Moto bike for 400 I'm in WichitaView attachment 1163816
> 
> View attachment 1163817



Hi Floyd, I'd be interested in this bike - how much to ship to 24740? Thanks, Scott


----------



## Motown07 (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi Floyd. I am interested in the bike. Can you tell me the shipping to 92866? Do the wheels have any cracks?


----------

